# tell me what you think



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

*my ride*

what yall think about my b13 
http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/red_head_jr2000/vwp?.dir=/My+CaR&.dnm=car_0005.jpg&.view=t


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

In my opinion... I like the rims, paint job, headlights, and grill. The tires should be bigger, the spoiler should be smaller, and the white stripe across the wind shield just shouldn't be.

But that's just me. To each his own. What's important is if you like it. Of course, either way it looks better than my totally stock, kinda beat, 93 4 door.  I wish I had some spare cash for cosmetics, cuz I'd love to have those rims and that front end treatment. I'd like to do some interior stuff too, like new seats. The stock seats have no lower back support. Instead it's like they have upper back support and actually end up hunching me over. They don't look like anything special either.


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

BikerFry said:


> *The stock seats have no lower back support.. *


OMGGGGGGG everytime i get out of my car my back feels like its broken I am in total agreement with you on that one! good grief that is the only complaint about the b13 =)

and to the thread starter ....the car looks HOT like FIYAH but minus the wing, and it looks kinda high is it dropped? if not...drop it like its hot! =) very nice rims....im a sucka for white rims...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

looks nice....spoiler to big. if ya like it keep it....but i dont like big spoilers cause they look kinda tacky..and it doesn't help any performance at all. thats the only thing i dont like really....you should lower it though, that'd be tight. and nice paint job


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

yep that spoiler is too *big*

and a drop would do it some justice...that's my opinion though 

Otherwise, it's a nice car


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

yes i know the wing is a little much but i was going for the turing look cause the wing raps around the sides of the car. i was going to get some lowering springs to drop till the wheels tucked like 2 inches under the finder wells but the roads are so bad in louisiana that if i were to do that i would mess the whole under carrage of my sentra. so im jus waiting till i find the frunt bumper that i want and ill post more pic of my car as progress goes on. when i first got my car i had no clear coat on the hood, top, and trunck of the car it cost me $2000 to get it repainted but it was worth it i think. ill soon post more pics of progress.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Good Luck!


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Pretty good looking, I'd ditch the wing, wite stripe and those white windshield wipers. As for the grill I would try to go with something darker. Wheels look awesome though. Paint is very nice, If I ever figure out how to resize pictures, I'll post some pics of my car.


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

the wing looks alright when you look at my car from the back. i lowered the front like an inch and a half with some 2 way adjustable spring levelers. and i got a front end strut stablizer rod it can handle curves really good. i still have some body roll but not as bad as stock. you can lower your car for $8.00 with some spring leef tightners (2 way adjustable spring levelers) they work good its just a pain to put them in, you dont even have to take anything off just jack up the opposing side in the back of the car and it compresses the spring. it takes time but they work. me and my boys are starting a car club called nissan hotweels theball is slowly rolling but it getting there.


SPEEKING OF B13 STOCK SEATS, i heard that 2001-2002 sentra SER Spec V seats fit in a b13 with little to no modification i dont know how true this is but im willing to try. 


http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/red_head_jr2000/vwp?.dir=/My+CaR&.dnm=my+new+wing.jpg&.view=t


this is a picture of before i got my car painted but you can get the just of how it looks from the back, its not too keen from the side


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

hmmm.... SLAM DAT MOFO! i think an oem wing would look better though. other than that... it looks pretty good


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

Estis Fatuus said:


> *Pretty good looking, I'd ditch the wing, wite stripe and those white windshield wipers. As for the grill I would try to go with something darker. Wheels look awesome though. Paint is very nice, If I ever figure out how to resize pictures, I'll post some pics of my car. *


sone of a gun what is it with these b13 my ride has no clear coat on the roof hood and trunk lid....WTF????


----------

